# Things to Discuss Before The Hunt



## Leo Porcello

Well with it being the spring season now and typically more birds are shot and more decoys are used I was just curious if you guys and your groups discuss different things. I am talking things besides safey, who is going to call the shot...I will list a couple things that can really :******: people off, if not discussed before hand. Feel free to add on:

1. If a member or two has to bail early. Kind of sucks if everyone else intends on staying a bit longer and the birds are starting to show. Usually its muddier as the sun comes up and if you kill birds that just leaves more work for the guys left behind. It also sucks if the guy that suddenly announces he has to leave was a driver.

2. Splitting the birds. It seems everyone wants to shoot but at the end of the day when you have 100 birds on the ground there is always a couple that say they don't want any. This should be discussed before hand especially if your in a place with limits so all the paper work can be filled out and probably more importantly you have pens and paper to use.

3. Who is going to help clean the equipment for the next hunt?

Anyone have anything else?


----------



## Ridge Nelson

- who's going to set upt blinds and brush them up?

- who's setting up decoys, ecaller, etc. ?


----------



## averyghg

who gets to keep the band when its unknown who shot it?

what everyone's gonna tell their wife/parents when their wallet runs dry because of a trip to shoot geese?

who's evreyone bringing? hate extra unexpected guests when you know nothing about their hunting style


----------



## jwdinius1

how many ****ing dogs your buddy has, and who exactly you "buddy" is gonna bring?


----------



## Mr. Lee

Who calls the shot.


----------



## mallard

PorkChop said:


> 1. If a member or two has to bail early. Kind of sucks if everyone else intends on staying a bit longer and the birds are starting to show. Usually its muddier as the sun comes up and if you kill birds that just leaves more work for the guys left behind. It also sucks if the guy that suddenly announces he has to leave was a driver.
> 
> Anyone have anything else?


Ask GG about #1! :lol: 
Where and how the decoys are to be set.
Blind placement.


----------



## mnbirdhunter

i can relate to the first one

we were gonna head out this weekend and just today one of the 3 dropped out. kind of messed the whole preparation for the trip up.


----------



## gandergrinder

If you bail on a trip at the last minute you don't get invited again. Family obligations being the exception. If something changes let everyone know as soon as possible.

If you don't take your share of the birds, you don't get invited again.

If I scouted the field you do things my way, if you scouted the field I do things your way.

If you bring someone extra along that wasn't discussed, you don't get invited again.

If you don't swing your weight setting up and taking down, you don't get invited again.

If you even think about leaving your trash, shells, cans etc in the field, you don't get invited again.

If you do something dangerous that could kill someone or are swinging your gun around in a dangerous manner, I'll warn you once in a friendly manner. If you do it again, get the hell out my spread.

If you break the law, you won't get invited again.


----------



## g/o

If you trash my house you will not get invited again :lol: :lol:


----------



## northerngoosehunter

seems a lot of you guys have some real poor hunting buddies.


----------



## Goose Guy350

My spread, my dog (unless I've seen yours in action and it can hack it). I've been burned by buddies dogs before, spend all the time to setup and have a dog that barks or whines and breaks when the birds coming in, a dog that does those things either goes back in the truck or I do.

I also tell the guys that when I turn the ecaller on it means cover up and no more talking until I shut it off.

I get my dad to come along a lot and we work pretty well together and recently took a new hunting buddy to MO this spring and we discussed a few things on the drive down there and it really worked out great, he was a huge help and I think we all had fun. I set dekes, buddy dug the blinds in and helped place dekes, my dad brushed blinds, setup the ecallers and made the trips back and forth on the wheeler. It was a well oiled machine.


----------



## gandergrinder

> If you trash my house you will not get invited again


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## djleye

> seems a lot of you guys have some real poor hunting buddies.


Actually there are a lolt of guys that take others hunting. Gandergrinder, being one of them, as well as Mallard. They take guys that maybe don't have the time nor the spread to do any spring snow hunting so they sometimes run into guys that don't always pull their weight. That is why they have to set rules!!

Lars, did you see the part about leaving early!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## goosegrinder

Ya know, I really haven't hunted with too many guys that bail out early or don't pull their weight in one way or another so I guess I'm pretty lucky in that aspect. However,there are some things that REALLY bug me sometimes. 1) Guys that think they need to be outside the blinds all the time doing something. I'm a firm believer in staying hidden cause if the birds bust ya,the more difficult it is to get them in.
2) guys that don't come properly prepared for the day. Whether it be clothing/footwear(come on... your'e a grown man and you think you can get by with a sweatshirt when it's 10 degrees outside. Or,the guy that didn't bring waders to the marsh cause I said we would have the blinds on dry ground.I guess his decoys must set themselves and somehow he can shoot each bird over dry ground. :lol: ) to stay warm/dry,food,money(for food/gas). 
3) Tardiness. I didn't get up early so I can wait an extra hour for your lazy a$$. I give the meeting time and they have a ten minute cushion to make it or I'm gone.
4) I only invite someone 3 times. If they back out or cancel.....no more chances with me.
5) Guys that call up on Friday nite asking if they can come along cause they didn't scout or find anything worth while.

Alex


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

- When someone has too much fun the night before then takes an hour to get out of bed causing everyone to be late.

- When that person cops an attitude when you try to explain it

- When someone doesn't understand what their possession limit is, they just keep shooting everyone elses

- Someone who shoots at birds 65 yards out while they're flying away....a bird cripples off a 1/4 mile and they sit and look at you until you get out of your blind and go retrieve it for them. If you are shooting when they are flying off, GET OFF YOUR @$$ AND GO GET IT. If you don't like it, quit thinking you have to empty your gun every time.

- When people you take never offer to pay for gas.



> 1. If a member or two has to bail early. Kind of sucks if everyone else intends on staying a bit longer and the birds are starting to show. Usually its muddier as the sun comes up and if you kill birds that just leaves more work for the guys left behind. It also sucks if the guy that suddenly announces he has to leave was a driver.


This is the big one.

- When people don't contribute to the hunt, expect you to do it all

- People who are coming duck hunting and don't bring waders causing you to be their dog all day.

- When you take someone on a hunt that you put all the work in....and you don't hear from that person until the next season when they want you to take them out again. Offering a return favor would be nice or don't keep calling for another.

Alright some of these aren't discussed before the hunt...just related pet peeves that contribute to it all. 
8)


----------



## gandergrinder

> - When someone doesn't understand what their possession limit is, they just keep shooting everyone elses


or the guy who can't take turns on singles and has to shoot. 
or the guy who shoots the hen duck that is doing hot laps around the spread and everyone has already said it was a hen 4 times.


----------



## KEN W

These are all about waterfowl hunting...some about other kinds of hunting.

1.Someone always wants to post and never push.

2.Filling your tag and then not helping the rest of the party fill theirs.You are left all alone by the end of the season.

3.Someone who always expects you to drive and never pays for gas.

4.Someone who always accepts your beer,but never brings one for you.

5.Someone who always eats your lunch and drinks your coffee.


----------



## dblkluk

> 1. If a member or two has to bail early. Kind of sucks if everyone else intends on staying a bit longer and the birds are starting to show. Usually its muddier as the sun comes up and if you kill birds that just leaves more work for the guys left behind. It also sucks if the guy that suddenly announces he has to leave was a driver.


Bingo...

Also I hate the guy who always invites another "buddy" of his, who most of the time no one has met or hunted with.

The guy who hunts with you all season but doesn't own a blind or a single decoy.

The guy who is "too busy" to scout but is never " too busy" to hunt.


----------



## g/o

My favorites are the one's who skip out without paying!!!!


----------



## Decoyer

Here are a few of my "hot button" issues.

1. ****ty calling, and not willing to accept that you are doing more harm than good. There is a threshold where calling is effective, most are below it.

2. The guy who shoots a 1000 dollar shotgun, outfits himself in top of the line clothing, drives a 30000 dollar pickup, wants to go hunting all the time and "can't afford" decoys or gas scouting money.

3. The self proclaimed expert, not based on experience but based on the fact that he has been hunting since "I was a stain on the matress." Gotta love the old farts though.

4. I don't have a problem if someone wants to go early... as long as other people aren't relying on you for a trailor, ride, etc. If your thinking you needo to go home to clean the sand out of your vag on Sunday morning, you better have your own vehicle.

5. Sotas (jk, had to throw it in there though)

6. Worthless dogs, a good dog is a thrill to watch however.

7. My biggest pet pieve is borrowing gear, and NEVER getting it back. If I have to get it back myself the gravy train is over.

Disrespect for my equipment while hunting is also a no-no. If you want to beat the **** out of your own gear and replace it thats your business, dont make it mine.


----------



## mallard

KEN W said:


> These are all about waterfowl hunting...some about other kinds of hunting.
> 
> 1.Someone always wants to post and never push.
> 
> 2.Filling your tag and then not helping the rest of the party fill theirs.You are left all alone by the end of the season.
> 
> 3.Someone who always expects you to drive and never pays for gas.
> 
> 4.Someone who always accepts your beer,but never brings one for you.
> 
> 5.Someone who always eats your lunch and drinks your coffee.


Uh oh,I think Chris P might accuse me of most of the things you listed Ken.  I think that Zack was describing me on his list #3  .Although I ussualy can find birds.


----------



## Goose Guy350

Another pet peeve is guys who drag the flocked heads of decoys through the dirt, oh and stepping on the backs of windsocks when they aren't full of air. :******:


----------



## PSDC

Bringing someone to a secret spot(fishing or hunting) and the
next day the whole town is aware of the "honey hole".


----------



## mallardhunter

Here are mine:
1. Being late
2. Being tired while out hunting and sleeping
3. Not helping set up or pick up
4. Skybusting birds
5. Really Bad calling
6. Not paying for gas


----------



## djleye

> 1. sh*tty calling, and not willing to accept that you are doing more harm than good. There is a threshold where calling is effective, most are below it.


Ahhhhh, Any one in particular you speak of Zach???  :lol: 
Couldn't be me, I know when to shut up!!!! 



> 3. The self proclaimed expert, not based on experience but based on the fact that he has been hunting since "I was a stain on the matress." Gotta love the old farts though.


You have to admit, we let you young guys call the shots!!!! 8) :lol:


----------



## averyghg

*most important one ever!*

who's bringing the toliet paper?


----------



## djleye

Always embarrasses  my daughter when her friends get in my pickup and they ask why there is TP in the back seat console!!!! 
When you get up there half the fun in life is embarrassing your kids!!!!


----------



## gandergrinder

> Always embarrasses my daughter when her friends get in my pickup and they ask why there is TP in the back seat console!!!!


Do you tell them that it is for your hunting partner Field Hunter?


----------



## g/o

> Do you tell them that it is for your hunting partner Field Hunter?


Quote of the day GG, especially after 3 cups of coffee I've been told!!!


----------



## holmsvc

KEN W said:


> 1.Someone always wants to post and never push.
> 
> 2.Filling your tag and then not helping the rest of the party fill theirs.You are left all alone by the end of the season.


I know a few of these guys.

Even worse is the person that is late. I had a friend that was supposed to be meeting up with my main group a couple times this year. We waited for him the first time and told him after that we would not wait for him again. Being late cost him a chance at a nice 5x5 on the last day of the season.


----------



## jgat

Guys that are "afraid" to ask for permission from a land owner, so one guy has to do it every time.


----------



## Chris Benson

Not spliting up the bag at the end of the hunt regardless of who shot what.

This doesn't effect snow goose hunting as much as duck and upland hunting.


----------



## averyghg

> Guys that are "afraid" to ask for permission from a land owner, so one guy has to do it every time.


I fricken hate that. me and one other guy are the only ones to ever ask. I don't know what the big deal is???? afraid of getting yelled at???


----------



## jwdinius1

How about guys who never ****ing scout, every damn weekend it's thje same guys scouting and then you "buddy" always seems to squeak his *** in to hunt, brings unexpected people and dogs as in more than one, of which both sucked *** and were breaking with birds at 100 yards and then he expects to tell you how to hunt it
Right averyghg, bandman, and triple b we had one of those.


----------



## DuckerIL

One of my most important.

Who's buying the first round after the hunt. :beer:


----------



## snowsforlife

What shotgun shells to bring should be discussed. When someone brings the wrong load and barrows a box or two then thinks you will forget about it after a couple of days really can tick a person off.


----------



## Leo Porcello

One that really kills me and I am probably just being silly but when your not the driver and your 10 minutes from home and the guy who is driving always has to stop at a sitdown restaurant and eat. I just assune get home, eat there, clean birds, shower, family time, and then get out and scout. I mean that one really really :******: me off but like I said I am probably being silly.


----------



## mallard

PorkChop said:


> One that really kills me and I am probably just being silly but when your not the driver and your 10 minutes from home and the guy who is driving always has to stop at a sitdown restaurant and eat. I just assune get home, eat there, clean birds, shower, family time, and then get out and scout. I mean that one really really :ticked: me off but like I said I am probably being silly.


That is what pugsley burgers are for.


----------



## mallard

g/o said:


> Do you tell them that it is for your hunting partner Field Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote of the day GG, especially after 3 cups of coffee I've been told!!!
Click to expand...

We have got to get FH a 5 gallon pail with a toilet seat on top!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm

Decoyer said:


> The guy who shoots a 1000 dollar shotgun, outfits himself in top of the line clothing, drives a 30000 dollar pickup, wants to go hunting all the time and "can't afford" decoys or gas scouting money.
> 
> Disrespect for my equipment while hunting is also a no-no. If you want to beat the &$#* out of your own gear and replace it thats your business, dont make it mine.


Yup. Usually its the same guy with the 30000 dollar truck throwing your floaters in the boat like he's shooting hoops. :******:


----------



## taddy1340

> When someone has too much fun the night before then takes an hour to get out of bed causing everyone to be late.
> 
> - When that person cops an attitude when you try to explain it


I agree 100% on this. If you can't get out of bed for the hunt because you're hungover, it's been nice hunting with you. I'm a stickler for leaving on time and not having to wait for people that are late because of their own idiot mistakes.


----------



## kansasducker

Gandergrinder.......YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!

I love your rules. Obviously your world is black and white with absolutely no gray area. Keep it up man. I wish everyone would take your words as gospel.


----------



## GooseBuster3

You pimp my spots you never are invited to hunt with me again.


----------



## Ridge Nelson

The one about not getting up on time is one that bugs me, they tell you that if their cell dosent wake them up they will leave the door unlocked so you can come and get their lazy but up.... :eyeroll:


----------



## bandman

Holy $h!t, my head is spinning sooo bad right now! :homer: I don't know if it's from the booze or relating these responses. This is one "hot topic" if I must say so myself!

1) people that come along and have been there done that, but you know the truth by witnessing! (self-proclaimed know it alls)
2) people that come along and question your "antics". 
3) people that don't do the little things! (laziness!!!)
4) machine-gun duck callers! (shut the he!! up!)
5) Winers ( Just have fun no matter the circumstances!) 
6) the "unexperieced" that don't sit and watch
7) people that wanna go, go, go!! (that is my major pet-peave!) sit there and soak it in for god's sake! (whether the birds are coming in or not!)
8 ) people that go retrieve birds in a red sweatshirt, blue jeans, and an orange baseball cap! although at times it can be very comical watching them trying to cover up when the birds are coming! (at least put something camo on if you wanna expose yourself!)
9) "Snooze-pushers!!"
10) disrespecting my decoys is a probably the biggest thing you can do to irritate me!!

I will say one thing though, I'm always willing to lend a hand to anyone that forgot something or doesn't have. It just makes me feel better about myself! :wink:


----------



## jim6897

One rule I like to live by when I am invited to hunt with people.

1. If they invite me I let them run the show whether I agree with what they are doing or not smile and have fun. If they ask for advice I will give it but not before.

2 the band thing I have had some really bad experiences even with rules in place. If you dont go straight out and pick up your birds you shot then the bands go to the organiser of the hunt and that is it. I personally do not care if I get the bands or collars but like to get the info on them but I know a lot of people relish the bands and it causes big problems. Make sure veryone knows who gets the bands.


----------



## Leo Porcello

bandman said:


> Winers ( Just have fun no matter the circumstances!)


Stoeger and Taddy1340 you guys reading this??? oke:


----------



## WaterfowlJunky

I HAD a friend that was older that i introduced to goose hunting, so i started him on the flag....well after a few hunts he thought he knew everything and wouldnt flag when i told him and flagged when he felt like it....well needless to say that p**sed me off..

so i said something and i got the ....ive been hunting longer then youve been alive speech

Then proceeds to tell me that he is annoyed by me being so picky about hulls on the ground and keeping eyes down, and where the decoys are placed....this was only his 4th time goose hunting....he was spoiled to because they were all great hunts with limits....

Otherwise, all you guys are right on...sounds like i need new hunting partners who are serious...


----------



## Leo Porcello

Western Dakota Waterfowl said:


> he was spoiled to because they were all great hunts with limits....


I honestly battle with this. When I bring new people out I really want to produce for them and get them their birds. On the other hand I don't want them to think its always going to be that good.

As a kid I remember countless days of never seeing a bird. Those to me were some of the greatest hunts because some crazy stuff happened and that is probably why I am as warped as I am. It is amazing the places your brain will bring you when you get "bored".

I don't know sometimes I think after a great hunt for new people it is good to bring them to a field that probably won't produce.


----------



## djleye

Ya, old Field Hunter has almost made us miss a field by drinking too much coffee!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ever seen a guy 6' 7" doing the potty dance in his Tahoe seat!!!???? :rollin:


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Man I love this topic! I have a major one that bugs me, when you are hunting public land here in Iowa, exspecially in the early season. You have to be there at 1am or sooner just to get a spot.

I hate the guys that say yeah I'll go but I'm not going that early. Then they call you 30 minutes before shooting light to see where your at so they can meet up with you.

I think I'm going to use this thread to create a list I can laminate and put on the inside of the trailer. That way I can tell anyone who is wanting to hunt, (See the rules, follow them or go home)!!!!


----------



## KEN W

IOWAFOWLER said:


> Man I love this topic! I have a major one that bugs me, when you are hunting public land here in Iowa, exspecially in the early season. You have to be there at 1am or sooner just to get a spot.
> 
> I hate the guys that say yeah I'll go but I'm not going that early. Then they call you 30 minutes before shooting light to see where your at so they can meet up with you.
> 
> I think I'm going to use this thread to create a list I can laminate and put on the inside of the trailer. That way I can tell anyone who is wanting to hunt, (See the rules, follow them or go home)!!!!


You might want to attach it to the passenger seat visor and have it down.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors

northerngoosehunter said:


> seems a lot of you guys have some real poor hunting buddies.


Thats what I was thinking. I trust my hunting budies and have hunted with them several times though. It's kinda nice.

If it's my field, I'll call the shot unless I'm in your feild and you ask me to call the shot.

If it's my feild, the decoys and blinds are set up my way.

Birds are split at the end of the hunt unless discussed and agreed upon before hand.

There are way too many tag along hunters out there to accept anything less than the best. Tag along hunters are great. They help shoot, set up, clean birds ect....Just keep your head on strait and you'll be invited to hunt again. If you're a scatter brain, I'm sure there's a group of scatter brain hunters who you'd be better off with not too far away.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Some of it in #1 boils down to people getting girlfriends and they miss the smell of the kitty so they have to get back home or their afraid someone is keeping their girl company while their away with the guys.


----------



## flotty

This is one of the best reads in a while. I love to hear that everybody seems to have the same problems I do. I love to try to bring buddies with but it gets frustrating sometimes cause they don't take it as serious as I do. They don't understand how somebody could spend more time driving around in a truck trying to locate the birds than they actually spend hunting. I basically have one rule of thumb. If it starts to feel like I am a guide then they won't get asked to come again. I love the one about people walking around. Last year we brought a new guy and the birds were starting to come out to the field, we had a half dozen land just over the hill, I look over and the guy is out of the blind trying to do a sneak attack on these birds. :roll: All you can do is just shake your head and chuckle. But it sure sucks setting up all them decoys by yourself


----------



## snowkiller

When we go I set up ALL the decoys no matter what,thats my favorite part.I love it One thing I hate is when I take person to a prime spot and they go there the next weekend without me.Mostly happens when hunting roosters.


----------



## jd mn/nd

Weather I am a guest or if it is my spot I try my best to make sure that I am pulling my weight and let me tell you and PC can back this up I am not skinny!!! I just ask what needs to be done and how they want it done if I am the guest, I don't argue and I don't ask questions I guess I feel that they have a reason that they want it that way. As for the ammo I usually have 5-8 cases in my truck so I am prepared no matter what the situation is. No sometimes I do not have the proper gear as far as decoys or blinds maybe concerned and if some one else has something better and they want me to use that instead of mine I will do so in order make the hunt better for everyone involved. As for the driving around part I will do 200-300 miles if need be to find the right spot, I am not afraid to drive to locate a good field to hunt for the next day.

My tow cents worth, PC if you have any thing you would like to add feel free to go either way you have hunted with me so you know how I am, first hand.

Later JD


----------



## waterwolf

When field hunting we all agree that when shooting from blinds, shoot only what's in front. No Swinging unless your on the ends, and no shooting behind. To many guns swinging around.

Safety first.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Yes JD and Dan found the field. put a lot more effort into getting things ready than I expected (they are from MN ofcourse) oke: and shot all the birds and took them as well! :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

> Some of it in #1 boils down to people getting girlfriends and they miss the smell of the kitty so they have to get back home or their afraid someone is keeping their girl company while their away with the guys.


This one bothers me...
A lot of my friends have been missing more and more hunting time because they feel the need to be connected at the hip with the girlfriend. They would rather go out and party the night before with the girlfriend and not get up the next morning, or they feel like they can't leave the girlfriends' side for a weekend.

Not a big deal in my book. When I have had girlfriends in the fall, I will stay out and party with them and still wake up in the morning. There were a few times this past fall where I didn't even sleep... I went out and partied, stayed up all night having fun with her, and then left right from her house to the field. One night after a wedding last fall I spent the night at a girlfriends house... went out hunting in khakis and a polo shirt the next morning- luckily I keep all my gear in my truck during the fall.


----------



## averyghg

U know what bugs me the most, and ticks me off more than anything in the world?!?!

when your best friends/hunting buddies let a woman come between them, yourself, and hunting.

I hunt with a couple of brothers and one got a girlfriend who pretty much rules his life, he's not like he used to be and it sucks!! Don't get me wrong, she's a nice girl and I like her but sometimes i think she has a ball sack and he has a fagina.Its amazing what a little poon tang can do to a guy. Sorry bud by the way, i know ur gonna read this but i had to get it off my chest.

On top of that, his brother had a girlfriend who was trying to do the same thing. She made him take a couple of weekends off during waterfowl season, which i thought would never happen in a lifetime! But i was able to convert him back, so he's good now and completely asexual! haha, meaning he does himself all the time now, he doesn't need her

I don't know about everyone else, but i would never let a girl come between my best friends and especially hunting. Unless she was an absolute godess and richer than trump. But thats just not gonna happen


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

averyghg said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but i would never let a girl come between my best friends and especially hunting.


It'll get worse, trust me. When marriage and kids come along.......

Some guys are better than others at building off-season points for the season.  And if you have a girl that truly knows your passions in life and she wants to shut them down...well...that's every man's call and I don't want to say any more than that. :lol:


----------



## bandman

averyghg said:


> U know what bugs me the most, and ticks me off more than anything in the world?!?!
> 
> when your best friends/hunting buddies let a woman come between them, yourself, and hunting.
> 
> I hunt with a couple of brothers and one got a girlfriend who pretty much rules his life, he's not like he used to be and it sucks!! Don't get me wrong, she's a nice girl and I like her but sometimes i think she has a ball sack and he has a fagina.Its amazing what a little poon tang can do to a guy. Sorry bud by the way, i know ur gonna read this but i had to get it off my chest.


I bet I see an arguement coming your way from a certain someone on here, lol!


----------



## mallard

These are all great points,some of us have had to deal with them more often then others to varying degrees.I remember last year GG so sick of it he was ready to give up,unless things changed.A great hunt with old friends got him back into it.Myself,if I am not having fun,regardless of bird numbers,I will leave (i will not pack up all of the decs though).
Choose your hunting partners wisely,you will enjoy the hunt much more.Share the responsibilities:scouting,setting up,picking up,chipping in for gas,helping the scouters out with gas money,etc.If someone in the group gets you into a great hunt,return the favor.If you are going to invite someone else along,discuss it with the group before inviting them(I am sure that Chris runs into this all of the time).
Many of these issues are common sense,but some people will never get it.
GG, Feel free to correct my grammer. :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello

I use to sit in the decoys and wonder about my girl and want to get home to her but I was 13 then. Then I became a man and its never been a problem since.

And I agree about the off season points. I rack those up big time and it sure helps to have a wife that enjoys hunting as well.

At a young age the stinky kitty comes and goes. No sense missing hunting cause of it. And if she is keeping you from hunting now just imagine when you slip that ring on her finger and then slip one by the goalie. Then you mise well just cut off your nuts.


----------



## bandman

PorkChop said:


> And if she is keeping you from hunting now just imagine when you slip that ring on her finger and then slip one by the goalie.


Let's just say I hope my gf is a future hall of fame goalie!!!


----------



## Triple B

bandman said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> 
> U know what bugs me the most, and ticks me off more than anything in the world?!?!
> 
> when your best friends/hunting buddies let a woman come between them, yourself, and hunting.
> 
> I hunt with a couple of brothers and one got a girlfriend who pretty much rules his life, he's not like he used to be and it sucks!! Don't get me wrong, she's a nice girl and I like her but sometimes i think she has a ball sack and he has a fagina.Its amazing what a little poon tang can do to a guy. Sorry bud by the way, i know ur gonna read this but i had to get it off my chest.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet I see an arguement coming your way from a certain someone on here, lol!
Click to expand...

you damn rights theres an arguement coming!! i missed one weekend this year and that is because she told me her dad was going to take me bear hunting, which never did happen. remember how by the end of november she was getting sick of the hunting???? who was the one still out in the field??? no woman will tell me when I can and cannot hunt. thats probably why i can't hold a steady g/f huh??? good thing i am ambidextrious!! :beer:


----------



## bandman

Ok, there is one side of one of the arguements and I see an even more in-depth one coming from the other brother! :lol: good luck


----------



## averyghg

> good thing i am ambidextrious!!


haha, i always knew u had a special talent!


----------



## GooseBuster3

I went the backwards way, when I had a girlfriend I hunted a $hitload, now i'm just to busy chasing around the kitty in fargo ang never making it out hunting. But I guess I can call it hunting, it's way better then killing honkers at 10ft!!


----------



## mallard

Aw come on Tyler,you can have your cake (kitty) and eat it too.


----------



## USSapper

GooseBuster3 said:


> I went the backwards way, when I had a girlfriend I hunted a $hitload, now i'm just to busy chasing around the kitty in fargo ang never making it out hunting. But I guess I can call it hunting, it's way better then killing honkers at 10ft!!


Is that why you didnt come down to SD this week then?!?! :lol:


----------



## jd mn/nd

No PC we did not shoot all of the birds you shot more than the 2 of us combined you just waited until everyone else was done shooting and then tried to sell us on the fact that we shot them but no one shoot a 10ga at geese that are only 50-60 feet out in front of us, because there would be nothing left to eat. I don't mind making a good effort in order for all that are hunting to have a good hunt no matter what state they are from. PC and Stoeger where alot of fun to hunt with unfortunatly our scheduled have not jived the last few times that I have been up to hunt, I look forward to another opportunity to hunt with one or both of them some time in the future who knows maybe in a couple of weeks if all goes well. Yes PC did send us home with most of the birds as we had to keep it legal so we were not over our limit, even though he shot most of the birds that day. You did not fool me with your awesome shoot capabilities PC.

Later JD

P.S. There is one thing that bugs me bad, when hunting with a group and that is the guy who shoots and claims he hit every bird that came down. I have hunted with a couple of guys like this in the past and will not do it anymore as they seem to take the fun out of the day. No PC was not that guy however he knows who I am talking about.


----------



## djleye

> stinky kitty


 :rollin:


----------



## nealg54

Don't know if this has been said yet, but my BIGGEST peeve is my one buddy (rich of course, inherited a bank) who shot up three of my brand new big foot floaters (all in one shot) just to finish a honker off, the thing that sucked is that the water was only two feet deep for about 1/4 mile out so there was absolutely no hurry to get the damn thing. He's a great guy and all but some people just don't think stuff through. Sure even I'll occasionaly sacrifice a duck decoy to finish off a cripple that I'm afraid is gonna get away but three goose floaters, you gotta be kidding me. :******: :******: :******:


----------



## Ridge Nelson

nealg54 said:


> Don't know if this has been said yet, but my BIGGEST peeve is my one buddy (rich of course, inherited a bank) who shot up three of my brand new big foot floaters (all in one shot) just to finish a honker off, the thing that sucked is that the water was only two feet deep for about 1/4 mile out so there was absolutely no hurry to get the damn thing. He's a great guy and all but some people just don't think stuff through. Sure even I'll occasionaly sacrifice a duck decoy to finish off a cripple that I'm afraid is gonna get away but three goose floaters, you gotta be kidding me. :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:


Did he replace them?


----------



## rdneibch

if you have a new guy that has never put out sillosocks explain how they work. save yourself some time and headache later.i had a couple different times where i had a new guy or someone i thought should know how they work helping put them out and then i would have to go back and fix them because they were in the ground crooked or blown up against a stalk sideways.i also don't put them where they have a broken corn stalk rubbing on the bottom of the bag.i'll kick the stalk out from under it.
also how many guys are you bringing?i hate trying to hide too many guys or people who don't brush and mud their blind.and guys who have their big fat head sticking out so they can see what is going on.


----------



## chester_mallard_molester

one word for all the people who fail to contribute out in the field...MOOCHERS!!


----------



## tango6

This is the one that burns me the most:

The guy that can't get out of bed in the early hours, but will show up to hunt after the spread is set.

I know we all have our mournings when we are hungover, but come on.


----------



## chester_mallard_molester

i know people i hunt with like to drink up friday nights but if your telling your huntin buddy your going to be at his place at such a time then be a true friend and be there..theres been times i've waited almost an hour for someone to show up then later that day they wanna know why your so :******: at them..couple falls ago a friend of mine stayed at my place so we could leave early the next morning for our destination..he screwed around at my place for 45 minutes after we got up..then on the way out of town he just had to stop at the gas station cuz he had to use the bathroom..in the end he was in there for i'd say damn near a half hour..i understand when you gotta go ya gotta go...but jeez...you could atleast try to "go" before ya leave the house..its kind of a dumb story but when i think about it its one thing that bothered me :******:


----------



## Traxion

Good post LOL! The stinky kitty has definately screwed up a few hunts that I've been on. The not getting out of bed thing does not work for me. I give them 5 minutes, after that I'm gone. I don't scout my rear end off to be late in a field. Not ever buying equipment, abusing my gear, and constant complaining will all get you uninvited from future trips. I'm tired of hunting with people who won't put any effort in.


----------



## nealg54

redlegg93 said:


> nealg54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if this has been said yet, but my BIGGEST peeve is my one buddy (rich of course, inherited a bank) who shot up three of my brand new big foot floaters (all in one shot) just to finish a honker off, the thing that sucked is that the water was only two feet deep for about 1/4 mile out so there was absolutely no hurry to get the damn thing. He's a great guy and all but some people just don't think stuff through. Sure even I'll occasionaly sacrifice a duck decoy to finish off a cripple that I'm afraid is gonna get away but three goose floaters, you gotta be kidding me. :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he replace them?
Click to expand...

No well I mean they still float and all they just sound like maracas. I also seeled up the holes with melted plastic so water can't get in.


----------



## stevebrady

new to this site but i always hate when people break the law when you hunt with them and the WORST is when you get a bunch of morons SMOKING WEED in there decoy blinds when you are waiting for the birds to get off the water, not really safe hunting..........


----------



## bandman

stevebrady said:


> new to this site but i always hate when people break the law when you hunt with them and the WORST is when you get a bunch of morons SMOKING WEED in there decoy blinds when you are waiting for the birds to get off the water, not really safe hunting..........


 :rollin: :stirpot:


----------



## cbass

oh to be so imortant


----------



## headshot

> new to this site but i always hate when people break the law when you hunt with them and the WORST is when you get a bunch of morons SMOKING WEED in there decoy blinds when you are waiting for the birds to get off the water, not really safe hunting..........


 Don't come to Canada then. People smoke weed up here all the time. :huh: I am not saying I do, but my hunting partner does and while he is constantly rolling, lighting, and smoking up I am shooting the birds. 
I must be lucky, my partner and I share all the responsibilities equally, but his wife is expecting their first child in late Sept-Early Oct. so it looks like I will be hunting solo for a while. Maybe I will pimp myself out next season. :lol:


----------



## stoeger

Guys that are on their cell phones calling home all the time. :eyeroll:


----------



## Canada_Hunter

*I hate when*

-my birds are all chewed up by someone else dogs...(if your dog is not trained properly then dont let him ruin my birds)

-a flock of geese is cupped at 40 yards and the frickin dog start running after them.

-guys that dont call (we told them not to because they suck ***) always get the first shot cause they have both hands free while the rest of us have to drop the call and pick our guns.

-a guy call the shot while dropping his first bird

-someone bring a 5 years old kids and give him a goose call to play with.

-you expect someone to come alone and he bring 2 guys that never hunted along with a 5 years old kid.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Guys that should know how and where to scout but every year you have to hold their hands.

Guys that can't make up a decision.

Guys that have all the $$ in the world but tell you what you should buy for "OUR" spread


----------



## USAlx50

PorkChop said:


> At a young age the stinky kitty comes and goes. No sense missing hunting cause of it. And if she is keeping you from hunting now just imagine when you slip that ring on her finger and then slip one by the goalie. Then you mise well just cut off your nuts.


 :lol: Funniest post Ive read on nodak! I'm proud of myself, didn't let any poon get in the way of hunts this year. On early goose opener I took a break from the poon in bed to look at the time on my cell phone. 4:30 and we had a drive, so I jumped out of bed and ran as fast as I could 5 blocks home to wake up my roomate and hit the road.

Thanks for the sig material PC.


----------

